# Kompletten PC in flüssig Kühlmittel stellen ??



## green_Nerd (4. September 2011)

*Kompletten PC in flüssig Kühlmittel stellen ??*

Hey Leute,

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Könnte man nich einfach ein ganzen Pc in nicht leitendes Kühlmittel stellen? Also ein Tank bauen aus dem nur Kabel führen gut isolieren und füllen? 
Mein erster Gedanke war das die HDD Probleme bekäme, allerdings Ließe sich diese ja durch eine SSD austauschen. 

Gleich vorne weg ich habe nicht mal im entferntesten vor  so etwas zu bauen ich wüsste einfach nur gerne ob so etwas möglich ist.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Crenshaw (4. September 2011)

*AW: Kompletten PC in flüssig Kühlmittel stellen ??*

Es gibt "viele" die ihren Pc in Öl stellen


----------



## green_Nerd (4. September 2011)

Da hätte ich selber drauf kommen müssen. :3 
Abgesehen davon geht es mir um die Machbarkeit mit sowas wie flüssig Stickstoff. Würde das nicht theoretisch die Probleme mit Kondenswasser lösen ??
Wie verhalten sich eigentlich HDD's in Öl ?

Gruß Nerd


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2011)

*AW: Kompletten PC in flüssig Kühlmittel stellen ??*

Bitte dieses Unterforum mal nach "Öl PC" durchforsten dann wirst du fündig.

Dieses Thema gab es schon zig mal.


----------

